Ask HN: What is your most important factors when choosing an employer? - ccjnsn
======
mortivore
Pay, and benefits. Culture is pretty important too.

~~~
Japhy_Ryder
Add to that, your direct boss and team not being assholes/idiots.

~~~
v1l
how do you look for any signs of that pre or during interview?

